# Deca / Winny cycle -user experiences



## Testonut (Mar 25, 2010)

Greetings!


Im currently planning a cycle, and I still haven't decided what to take. 

What always worries me, is when I do some research. No matter what steroid I research, I will read about different opinions. Take "Winstrol" as an example - "It will eat your hair...", "You will get bald".. etc.. and some say it is a very mild steroid that doesn't make you lose hair. It's the same deal with every steroid. I have concluded that EVERYONE = DIFFERENT, and the only way to really know what sides you will have, is by trying it out yourself.

Before I went to the "dark side", I did 2 silly cycles with "Winstrol". I took 50mg e/d, for 6 weeks... Then I waited 6 months, and did the same. I never took any PCT, nor did I lose any hair.. My friend always laughs about my "winstrol" cycles, because he says it's such a weak cycle. It shouldn't even be called a cycle!

Well, at least I got some good gains from it. I gained several kilos/pounds, and my strength exploded. It was a nice "taste" of what steroids can do to my body. 


This later led to me finally trying out a "real" cycle.. so my first "real" cycle consisted of 500mg sustanon each week, for 8 weeks, and 25mg dbol for 3-4 weeks. 20mg Nolvadex e/d for 3 weeks as PCT. I wanted to see how my body reacted, that's why the cycle was 'weak'. During this cycle I learned a lot how my body reacts. I got hungry for more.. I also learned that I should plan things better (if I could do things over again, I would add a bit more dbol, and take the sustanon for 12 weeks instead of 8).


Well.. I'll try to get to the point:


A friend of mine who has been in the game for a long time, has recommended that I take 600mg Deca for 10 weeks, and 50mg winstrol e/d for 10 weeks. Or - 400mg deca for 12-16 weeks & 50mg winny for a maximum of 10 weeks.

I know that 95% of you will say "NOOO, you can't take deca without test.. you don't want deca dick...etc"... and that 50mg winny e/d for 10 weeks is too long. 

Let's just say that I don't really care if I will end up being less horny (for me, that would be a good thing), and that if I would end up "not getting it up" - I would add some test to the cycle. But as long as I can get the dick up - I won't take test. Regarding the winny, I will pay close attention to the color of my pee / listen to my body - I think I will be okay. The liver is a tough sob according to my friend.


Has anyone here tried a DECA / WINNY cycle ?

Any user experiences ? (Did you lose much of what you gained after the cycle / strength, etc).


I know for a fact that I just have to try & and see for myself.. but im still open for suggestions from people that haven't tried this cycle either. 


FYI im 26 years old, 89kilo, ~10% bf, and im hoping this cycle will give me the body I crave for.. I will diet & do cardio.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm no guru or expert, but it seems 10 weeks on winny is kinda on the edge. I don't think I personally known anyone going longer than 8 weeks ( on oral winny). That doesn't mean it can't be done in a safe manner I'd imagine, I'm just not sure it would be smart.I'm sure you know this , but you may wanna invest in some good liver protectant. At any rate good luck on your cycle.


----------



## Testonut (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, im pushing it by doing a 10 week oral winny cycle. 

Smart? Probably not. 

I know im pushing it.



The friend who recommended me this, actually did a 12 week cycle with oral winny (the cycle didn't consist of only winny). He had no problems with it. - It should be noted that he also took blood samples to check his liver, since he can do that via his work. And I know im not HIM 

One other thing im a bit undecided about, is if im going to buy 4500mg deca, or 6000mg... 

600mg deca e/w for 10 weeks

vs

400mg deca e/w for 11 weeks...

vs

OR.. 400mg deca e/w for 15 weeks..


What do you think ?


----------



## CairoGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

winstrol maxx 8 weeks!


----------



## Testonut (Mar 31, 2010)

Researching only makes me more confused and worried (WINSTROL WILL EAT YOUR HAIR!!).. But I have decided to not push "the limits", and take my oral winstrol cycle for 8 weeks instead of 10.

My cycle will be like this:

400mg deca e/w for 16 weeks,
50mg winny e/d for 8 weeks..

I will start with the winny 6 weeks before I run out of Deca.

Test will ONLY be added to the cycle if I have problems getting hard ons.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2010)

this is a stupid fucking cycle
read the stickys on this board


----------



## Testonut (Apr 2, 2010)

Having so much 'rep' I find it weird that you would give me such a 'fucking stupid answer'. But then again - You have been on this board for a while it seems, and are probably tired of newbies coming here asking for advice for their "retard" cycles.

No matter - I would appreciate if you would elaborate on WHY you think this cycle is 'fucking stupid'. Do you have any personal experience with the exact same cycle ? 





> Winstrol and Deca are a logical combination because nandrolone (Deca Durabolin) is effective at the androgen receptor and stanozolol (Winstrol) is effective in non-AR mediated mechanisms. Furthermore,  stanozolol binds to the progesterone receptor but is not progestogenic,  whereas nandrolone is progestogenic. Thus, Winstrol may very well block  the progestogenic effect of Deca that can lead to bloating, gyno,  and/or impotence.
> 
> really should have realized this before, since I had reports of this  combination working very well. But somehow I had not realized the  rather obvious reason above for why Deca would show less side effects  when Winstrol is used.
> 
> ...


Taken from:

www . mesomorphosis.com/articles/roberts/990719.htm


I know it's an old article, but it is still a 'reliable' source imo.



FYI I haven't started this cycle and im open for suggestions / tips. Im not dead set on doing this exact cycle... I also forgot to 'add' that I will be taking arimadex when the deca starts kicing in (after 5 weeks or so).. and PCT 2-3 weeks after last injection.. Not that I think this would change your opinion at all. Just mentioning.

Perhaps 400mg deca for 12 weeks instead of 16 might be an option.. and run the winny @ week 6-13.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

He said it was stupid because of your absence of Test its not that bad a cut cycle if thats what your hoping for but without Test your just wasting your time.  Using test as the BASE of any cycle is standard.  To quote Heavy  "No Test= No cycle"


----------



## Testonut (May 28, 2010)

Just a minor update on my retard cycle.. 


I've now been on 400mg deca e/w for almost 7.5 weeks.


During those weeks I've eaten well, and done a lot of cardio. I have only gained ~1.5kg so far.. Im more vascular (More so than I've ever been.. veins starting to come everywhere). In most exercises I've had a linear increase... no major strength increase until this last week (Even though I haven't had any major strength increases until now, I've put on some kgs every week, on most exercises). Just for fun I put on some extra kilos on deadlift today.. I took 5 reps with 190kg - piece of cake [2 weeks ago, I did 160 kilos, 8 reps]. Anyway, what I lift don't mean jack shit. The point I was trying to make, is that my strenght is starting to increase a bit.

So what sides have I had ?

Well, I was a bit worried about getting "deca tits". Because I could squeeze a tiny tiny bit of fluid out of my nipples. I've taken arimidex 0.5mg e/d ever since I noticed - and it seems to be under control. It can't be seen when im cold / hard.. It can baaaarely be seen when im 'warm' - but all in all, it is nothing major. 

Unlike testosterone, deca doesn't give me this feeling of 'well being'.. On the contrary - I have been fucked up at least 3 times, emotionally... Before I started cycling, I broke up with my girlfriend (well, x). Then one night I see her with another guy.. I go emo. I know she is with that guy, I try to ignore it - and even though she is with him, she still sends me stuff, that she misses me bla bla bla.. A lot of shit has happened with my "X-girlfriend" and me... I've had some serious emotional attacks.. I am under the impression that deca is making emotions 100 times more emotionally than what they normally would be.. I've never been a little bitch before, but now I've been a bitch, several times. I don't like it. But now that I am aware of what deca DOES to me, I can control it more easily. 

Edit: It should be noted that most of those times I have been drunk, or the day after im drunk... [So yeah, I drink.. Shoot me!]

So, what about the famous deca dick?

I have never been more horny in my entire life. And that is a fact. Im not sure how to describe it - with 500mg test in me e/w - I was also very horny - but it seems to me that deca triggers the hornyness in a different way.. Im not sure how to explain it.. I've never rocked the bed this much before  


Well, so far my cycle has been everything but retarded (for me). Im looking forward to what the future will bring... will I eventually get the famous deca dick.. will I be completely broken when I get off the gear etc... lol... I will update the thread, just in case a soul in this world might find this information useful.

In 5 days I will start with 50mg winstrol for 8 weeeks... 

Im dead set on reaching my goals, and so far - things are looking really good. 
8.5 more weeks to get there. I will get there in 5


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 28, 2010)

Your friend is giving you bad advice.  A high libido and deca dick are not the same.  Sure, deca can boost your libido like many other forms of AAS.  It's when you pass the tipping point and where you take too much that a problem can occur.  1/2gr a week+ is where many see that problem.  You can still get horny as hell...but your little guy will feel like a rubber hose that won't stiffin up.  Would I run deca alone?  Hell no...I know better.  Would I run winny alone?  Hell no...I know better.

Had you taken test with your deca and an AI from day one, I very highly doubt that you would be lactating from your nipples bro.  Lastly, I'd switch to Aromasin instead of Adex since you are lactating.  What is your PCT plan?


/V


----------



## Testonut (May 28, 2010)

Well, I hope I won't have a problem with deca dick since I won't go higher than 400mg e/w. 

Next time I'll do a 'recommended' cycle, using deca AND test - and be better prepared for the cycle (as in using an AI from day one).

But I will go through with the cycle I am on now im afraid. If everything goes as most predict, I will at least learn from my silly mistakes.


I do not have any aromasin on hand - but I can see if my source can get  any for me.


- I plan on doing 20mg nolvadex e/d for 3 weeks, as PCT.. 2-3 weeks after last injection.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 28, 2010)

Testonut said:


> - I plan on doing 20mg nolvadex e/d for 3 weeks, as PCT.. 2-3 weeks after last injection.



I would adjust your PCT plan...nolva should not be used when using a 19nor (deca).

-Never combine nandrolone and trenboone in the same cycle.
-*Never use a 19-nor as a stand alone cycle. This will destroy your endocrine system.*
-*When cycling with a 19-nor dont use nolvedex as your choice or anti-estrogen.*
-Use HCG during cycle due to the high natural test suppresion.
-Never use a higher 19-nor dosage than your test base.
-when cycleing prefebly end the 19-nor a few weeks before ending your test.
-*alsways stack with test as a a base.*


/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 28, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would adjust your PCT plan...nolva should not be used when using a 19nor (deca).
> 
> -Never combine nandrolone and trenboone in the same cycle.
> -*Never use a 19-nor as a stand alone cycle. This will destroy your endocrine system.*
> ...



As Vic comes down from the mountain top carry'n the 8 commandments ! Always the Homey is give'n up the hella combination...Science, Knowledge, Wisdom...

Vic ,I'ma be you on Halloween ! LOL (if I can get that buffed)

Peace and Love


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 28, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> As Vic comes down from the mountain top carry'n the 8 commandments ! Always the Homey is give'n up the hella combination...Science, Knowledge, Wisdom...
> 
> Vic ,I'ma be you on Halloween ! LOL (if I can get that buffed)
> 
> Peace and Love



lol!  Deal.  Just let me use your cape come Halloween!


/V


----------



## Glycomann (May 28, 2010)

Great advice on the nolva Vic.  Nolvadex + 19 nor = painful leaky manboobs.


----------



## Testonut (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess I can come with a little update (if anyone cares or not).


My PCT ended up like this:

4 weeks with Nolvadex. 40mg Nolvadex the first week, and 20mg the rest of the weeks (e/d). I am now in week 3 of the PCT.


*Manboobs ? *

Sooo.. I don't have any painful manboobs - in fact, they are pretty much gone. Like I have mentioned earlier in the thread, I've always had this "tissue" under my left nipple.. During the cycle, it got a bit bigger - and I also got hard tissue under the right nipple. 

It's completely gone on the right nipple - and it has shrinked on the left one.

I can still squeeze the nipples, and some water fluid will come out (Note: I just squeeze a tiiiiny bit, to see if there is still water coming out.. I know that if I squeeze them all day long it will only get worse).

I have used 200mg Vitamin B6 and 1000mg Vitex for maybe close to 2 months now, and I still use it. It is said to be helpful against Gyno - and I felt they helped at an early stage. Placebo or not, I don't know.

Anyway, I believe my deca-tits (or, gyno-symptoms) are pretty much gone.. The fluid just have to stop coming out, then I will be 100% satisfied.


*So... How about my sex drive...*

Now this is weird. When I was with my "ex", I was horny as hell for like.. the first 11 weeks or so, on Deca. But then I had to break it off with her, completely... and I hooked up with another girl - and things started to go bad. I mean - first night with her - I got the famous deca dick. It was DEAD. Holy fuck that freaked me out...

I have done her many times later though, so no worries there.. It was just that one night.. Scary ! But everything is not "okey" down there, though (or, up in my head).. I just don't have the "urge" to fuck, if you know what I mean... But I do it anyway, hehe... Im hoping to get back to "normal" soon - because it's annoying not having the urge I used to have. Sometimes I get it - but not very often. 


*Sooo what about gains...*

During the cycle, I couldn't train for like 5-6 weeks, because I fucked up my arms, twice - doing armwrestling when I was drunk. So during those 5-6 weeks I only worked out my feet and did cardio pretty much every day.

Anyway. I started at around 89kg, and I was around 93kg at the most heaviest (during the cycle). But I was pretty much stable at around 91kg, in the morning - for months. Now - 3 weeks into PCT, and 6 weeks after last injection - Im still around 90-91kg in the morning.

At the most, I lifted 150kg in benchpress, 220kg in deadlift, 150kg (x5) in squat. Now, 6 weeks after / 3 weeks into PCT - I lift around 140-145kg in benchpress, the same in squat, and around 200-210kg in deadlift. Strength wise, im happy I haven't dropped much.. If I can hold them, im happy.

I have drinked A LOT this summer, which most likely have fucked with the results. But I don't care - that is my choice. It was well worth it  

I have gotten a shitload of compliments of how I look - so I think I have done some things right, at least. I have done A LOT of cardio - like 4-5 times a week. I've taken clenbuterol while on cycle also - which has helped a bit as well, I guess. I have never been more defined in my life - and I like it.


*Final thoughts*

This deca cycle hasn't been as bad as most would predict, but I would never do it again, because of the side effects it had on me (emotional side effects and being paranoid from time to time.. and the little libido problem I have). I also got a lot of acne on my shoulders and chest -- but I got the same from using sustanon as well.. I guess I can't do much about that. Not that annoying anyway - you have to study me closely to see it.


I will come with a little update in a couple of weeks again - hopefully my libido is where it should be, no nipple juice, and the same look & strength.

Next time I'll just cruise on 500mg test-e and some oral


----------



## odin fearon (Aug 18, 2010)

interesting read atleast pal, cheers


----------



## Testonut (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry for bringing this up again, but I have a question im hoping someone can answer (can't seem to find an answer on google!)

I was on 400mg deca e/w for 14 weeks.. It's now been 6-7 weeks since last injection. PCT is almost done.. 

A friend of mine said that the deca would be "in me" (I know it has a very long trace time) for maybe up to 3 months after the last injection... Does that mean my strength will gradually decrease during the next 1-2 months, I will lose a bit more weight etc? 

Or is it a slight possibility I will keep my gains/strength if I train well, eat well, sleep well - the way I do now - and have, for like.. 7 weeks.. ? 

I actually put on +10kg on deadlift today (1 rep max), and it went really well.. Which is quite surprising if you ask me, that long after the cycle.


----------

